# New rats nervous in their new cage



## Harper (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello!

I have 3 rat babies, I got them on sunday (it's currently wednesday) when I got them I kept them in a large plastic storage container with a homemade mesh lid. They were immediately friendly, I could pick them up without them running away and I could put my hand in and they would run over my hand, climb on me and jump to get out of the box to play with me. Yesterday their new cage arrived, it's lovely and quite big! I put them in and expected them to love it but they seem to have gone quite scared and timid - maybe they're not used to the space they now have? I got them from a pet shop so they are probably used to being in quite small enclosures. 
My question is, what should I do now? Do I leave them alone and hope they start exploring? I put food up the ramps but over night it wasn't eaten. Should I still try to interact with them? Or just let them get their bearings first? They've literally sat in a tube on the base of the cage since they went in the cage about 15 hours ago. 
Any help or suggestions are very much welcome acnd I'd be grateful for some guidance!


----------



## Harper (Apr 4, 2016)

This is their cage, it's ok isn't it? Nothing rats would be scared of?! 
I've left them some Cheerios and boiled egg out to tempt them but they're still in the tube! :worried:


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Is it a brand new cage? If other pets used the cage previously they might be smelling it. If it is a brand new cage, leave them get used to it, but still interact with them, handle them, get them out of the cage...it might be a little overwhelming to them but they will be fine. Since they are pet store rats, there is a chance they can be sick so keep an eye on that if they look at all lethargic to you. Keep us updated.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

It's probably just all the space that is making them nervous. When I first got my boys they wouldn't leave a Kleenex box, but after about a week's they were running around their entire DCN and having a good time. Keep their normal schedule like Gribouilli said and they will adjust eventually.


----------



## Harper (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks :blush: 
When I get them out they're quite lively so I don't think they're ill (and I hope & pray they're not!) 
The cage is brand new so hopefully they'll get used to it soon! 
Thanks for the advice, I'll continue to get them out to play xx


----------

